# SDI Cables breaking at BNC



## coldnorth57 (Dec 3, 2016)

Just had a complete installation of video system, from new cameras to cables to switch/video mixer right up to and large video screen. The problem we are having is the SDI cables are breaking at the BNC connector(camera end) where it is crimped on. The solid core breaks and the signal is lost. Is there any type of flexible camera cable that can stand up to a little bend and are there strain reliefs for SDI camera cables. Thanks all.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 3, 2016)

There is a little bend then there is cranking it. Ive never seen or heard of a BNC connector just breaking off without some good effort in rocking it back and forth. 

The best I would say to do is grab a Video Ground Loop Iso for each camera as they are molded plastic connectors and can take whatever beating y'all are doing to your equipment

New Egg has them on sale right now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...pFsoYJ9PXW1U4Xa-JtZwlRoCQyzw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## coldnorth57 (Dec 3, 2016)

Amiers said:


> There is a little bend then there is cranking it. Ive never seen or heard of a BNC connector just breaking off without some good effort in rocking it back and forth.
> 
> The best I would say to do is grab a Video Ground Loop Iso for each camera as they are molded plastic connectors and can take whatever beating y'all are doing to your equipment
> 
> ...


No it is not the connector breaking off, it is the cable that breaking right next to the connector.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 3, 2016)

Ah well either way the ground iso should be a good work around.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 3, 2016)

You might need to consider a 90 degree adapter. http://www.mouser.com/Search/m_Prod...Z13pJRDLcQ==&gclid=COXG4-vm2NACFQ5EfgodjEgCIw


----------



## firewater88 (Dec 4, 2016)

Are the camera cables home runs back to the switcher (long runs) or are they to a wall jack nearby the location? We have wall jacks in out theatre and run a short (sometimes sacrificial) cable from wall to camera. Canare makes some good flexible SDI cables. Also second the 90 adapter so as it does not come straight out of camera where it can be bumped and broken.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Dec 4, 2016)

They are not home runs they go into boxes that have convts to glass fiber. From the cameras the cables runs 50 and 100 feet to the boxes, these cables that they install for this are Belden 1505A. This is a hockey arena and these are the corner cameras. 
I have been looking at Belden 1505F cable as a replacement.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 4, 2016)

Well it is stranded vs solid it might hold up a bit more but if you are breaking brand new cable something isn't being handled properly.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Dec 4, 2016)

So you are saying that BELDEN 1505A is the right cable to be hook to the back of a hand held camera with no strain relief or other method to support the cable. This system has been installed since September and there has been 6 times that we have had lost of signal because of the solid core has broken at two different camera positions. 
I do like the idea of the 90 degree BNC adapter at the camera output. 
The one of these 2 cameras is at ice level and is to come on the ice before game 40 to 50 on to the ice and the XLR for clear-com is taped to the cable. The cable is taking a lot of stress.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 5, 2016)

Solid core at the camera is not always the best solution as you have found out. The 90 degree adapter should be an ideal fix without going to stranded cable. With that short of runs, I don't see the benefit of solid core. If you have a termination kit for your cables, you could also just terminate them with 90 degree connectors.


----------



## FMEng (Dec 15, 2016)

That is caused by the use of a bad cable stripper. The blade that strips the foam off the center conductor is cutting too deep, nicking the copper, which severely weakens it. A little flexing and it breaks at the base of the pin. The stripper they used is either junk, or the blades are adjusted wrong. Make the people who terminated the cables come back with proper tools and put new connectors on everything. Have them prove to you with a piece of scrap cable that neither the center conductor or shield are getting nicked before they start doing the rest. If they can't strip the cable correctly, then hire someone else.


----------

